# Upgrade MAC OS 9 to 9.1



## befriend224 (Jan 31, 2005)

I am attempting to upgrade OS 9 to 9.1 and then to 9.2.1 and then 9.2.2. I have the installers and when I run 9.1 Upgrade, it gets about half way and then tells me that it cannot find the file or folder MAC OS 9.1 or that (approximate words) Installation Tome is not valid or cannot be found. Either way, it closes the installation. I copied the folder to the root and the desktop to retry. I have rerun the Stuffit file to overwrite it. I have turned off Extensions, Sharing and started with the Shift Key pressed. Nothing makes it work. This is an iMac G3 with Slot DVD, Firmware 3.1.1, which I will update once I get 9.1 installed. Why is this seemingly simple install a problem? What can I do to make it work?

Thanks in advance,
befriend224


----------



## pc_modder_boi (Dec 29, 2004)

I had a problem like that too did you try to preform a (clean install). That worked on all of the 5 macs i upgraded a while back. All had the same problem but it worked.


----------



## befriend224 (Jan 31, 2005)

*MAC OS 9.1 solved*

Thanks for the reply. I got it to work. Time consumably, I made multiple copies of the folders, even redownloaded it and tried update and clean. Ultimately, I do not know which combinaton made it work. I may have done what you suggest without knowing it. I was concerned that Clean Install would remove something or disable it. Either way, wanted it to work.

Altogether, whatever the variants, it worked on the 14th attempt. I then ran the 9.2, 9.2.1, 9.2.2, Firmware update and DVD 2.4 and all worked on the first try, amazing. What could I have done with those hours? After, I cleaned out all the extras from the drive. Seems that all is well now.

I did find another quirk, I put my 256MB Cruzer flash into the USB and works, I put my 512MB Kingson Traveler in and it tells me that there is not enough power to run it and I should either increase power or plug in AC power to boost it. So while it knows the name of the device, it cannot handle it.


----------

